# All things Uber, Man.



## DasUberman (May 15, 2014)

This thread will be every thing to do with my armies as i like too meander between them. ALOT OF WIP, NOT ALOT FINISHED...

Any way, this is the begins of my Koinon Hellion army, well the Dark angles part, i plan on allying them with guard which i did get one squad table top ready... but then i need the bases for other models so now they lie in a pile with no ground to stand on.

Terminators - AC, chain fist
They wear athenian colours, so white and blue.









Death wang Knights + Compony commander w/ terminator armour, SS and mace of absolution(? +3S AP3 chaos bane)
These Guys are spartans, and what inspired the army. fortress of shields is what made me think Phalanx, classical greek? and thanks to anvil industries i had only a little GSing.









Raven wing bikers - no thrills
im planing on expanding this squad but they will take on Rhodesian colours of white and brown because Rhodes was apparently well known for its slingers and horses, which i found is strange for an island nation, you know, too have good horses. Slingers will represented by ether scouts or a sniper vet squad or something like that...









Tactical squad (+ libraran) - with multi melts, and a combi-metls on the sergeant.
these guys will hail from Athens as well, but the tactical squads form the phalanx wall, bolter fire is their spear and power armour is their shield. plan on using the banner of devastation. nuff'said.









Libraran w/ lions roar
i originally thought i would use a scantily clad woman representing the oracle of delphi and just say the warp gives her a 3+ save. but i was board and had the parts.









Better (but not really) view of the lions roar, i like the simplicity of the conversion, cut this, glue here, drill there, add skulls for power.









i plan on giving these guys guard sized shoulder pads as in there fluff equipment has been lost over time that has not been replaced. also i'll post the full fluff when i get more supper glue and bases so i can do more Hoplite guardsmen. all 50 of them. 

EDIT: (typos) sorry about i the photo quality but i do not own a better camera than the one on my phone. so its not going to get better anytime soon. (because the phone was expensive, and crack is expensive, plastic of course)
i will be posting other stuff on the week end.


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

Well, worth to know is that deathwing knights sure can be converted, but I believe you cannot place them on 25mm-bases - everything in terminator armour are supposed to be on 40mm-bases. I do like your other conversions though, particularly that Lion's Roar.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

interesting colour...are you going spartan?


----------



## DasUberman (May 15, 2014)

Yea, with the spartans, that was an after thought. its fixed now (see below)

this is the theme of the imperial guard detachment, they where table top ready but then i needed bases. if i play them fluffy like, then they will be in "phalanx formation" which is simply base too base in a line going back on an angle.

























these guys are counts as for my sisters of battle allied contingent for my helghast army (which are undergoing a MASSIVE change)









They are armed with "las-bolters" which are powered by Lasgun charge pack, and used the off cuts to make 8 of these









so i caved, and gave up on trying to model guard sized shoulder pads, and just hacked up space marine ones, i think it looks good, gives them a big clunky feel... open too suggestion.

















the Spartans with shields and 40mm bases 








and a different angle of the spartan king









Its not a Spartan theme, though that was the original idea, i decided that the "alliance of the hellions" was more interesting and meant that i could put what i learned from playing Europa barb arum to use. the alliance of the hellions consisted of Athens, Sparte, Rhodes, and Archadia though the Euphrites (?) where in the alliance they never where really part of it. i also intend to use original (though translated) names of equivalent units (such as bikers will be cavalry-hippeus) hopefully i don't have my facts completely stuffed up.

Edit1ictures having http// in front of them
Edit2:spelling


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

ohhh now i am liking these...


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

These are looking really cool mate! I especially like that last guy, with the mace and shield.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

It's a cool idea, and the conversions address turning out well. I'm not crazy about the marines without their arm armour.

The painting is kinda shaky. You can actually improve the look of almost everyone with very little time/effort. Give everyone a washing with watered down nuln oil or devlan mud. Then do a quick (and gentle) dry brush to pick out the focal parts of the models, e.g. helms, crests, sigils, etc. The washes will help to cover up the wavy edges between colors.

Good luck!


----------

